# Took CPC exam today 6/18



## tpequeno (Jun 18, 2011)

I just took my CPC exam this morning on 6/18 and the test was incredibly hard--I felt like I didn't pass.  Is it me or do others of you feel that way after the test?


----------



## glenterprise (Jun 18, 2011)

*I also took it today*

this is my second time taking it but the second time seem easier because the first time you not sure to expect so i hope this don't discourage you if you don't pass study more and get ready for sept.


----------



## lyn.corrigan.gkvy@statefarm.com (Jun 18, 2011)

*Lyn Corrigan CPC*

]

I took the CPC in January & felt there was no way I passed this exam.   2 Coworkers had warned me how difficult it was and having achieved several registerations (radiologic technologist, registered mammographer) I thought I had experience in difficult examinations and could gauge my "chances"    It was extremely challenging and with the clock ticking, I was certain my game plan, of going consecutively thru the exam, rather than skipping around to sections I felt more comfortable with, was not a good idea.  But it paid off, I passed, and currently hope to find a part time coding job in September.


----------



## elizabetharonson (Jun 18, 2011)

I took my CPC today too  Well, It was tough, that's for sure. My brain is fried, my back and my rear are sore....but I feel pretty confident. I just graduated from coding classes and all the classmates that I have kept in touch with, and have taken the exam, have passed. That gives me a boost of confidence. I did the first 50 questions..til my eyes were crossed from all those hard coding questions, then I turned to the back and started from there. Needed to break it up a bit. The proctor told me to check the website a week from Monday...I am sure I'll start checking earlier than that! Good luck to you!


----------



## krystleflowers (Jun 18, 2011)

well, i took the exam in april and on my first try i passed it!!! still looking for a job though and it gets discouraging but hoping for the best! i hope you did great on your exam!


----------



## Lateefah26 (Jun 18, 2011)

I took the exam for the second time today...and I am praying the second time is a charm...God willing you did fine...


----------



## SLeingang7572 (Jun 19, 2011)

I took the exam on May 7th and felt the same way also that I did not pass. The test was 5 hours 40 minutes of intensity.  My proctor informed everyone that most feel like they did not do well on the test and feel drained at the end. I was fortunate to have passed on the first attempt. If you studied and prepared well for the test you probably did just fine. My advice is to just decompress and check the website on the first day the proctors mentioned.


----------



## stephanie7480 (Jun 19, 2011)

*Was positively confident but now I'm positively not.*



tpequeno said:


> I just took my CPC exam this morning on 6/18 and the test was incredibly hard--I felt like I didn't pass.  Is it me or do others of you feel that way after the test?



I took my exam on the 18th as well and I have to say it was challenging. I pay close attention to detail so I was confident that I would pass but I'm not so sure now.
I intend to file a written complaint to the AAPC about the quality of the lighting. It was entirely to dim for a 5+ hr test. I had blurry vision after an hour and 1/2 in. My eyes were watering and it was all i could to to read the text in the book. I didn't get to complete the exam either. I think I could have at least completed it if i could see but I had to take so much extra time to try to read the words that it just wasn't going to happen. I am soo frustrated.


----------



## Ungapaw (Jun 19, 2011)

*whooo boy!*

I went into my exam very confident and went out feeling not so confident! I ended up passing... just by the seat of my pants! I had never (and still haven't) coded before and wasn't sure what to expect, i just did my classes at my college. It's a tough exam, and not for the faint of heart. I hope you did great!! keep us posted!


----------



## kristyrodecker (Jun 20, 2011)

tpequeno said:


> I just took my CPC exam this morning on 6/18 and the test was incredibly hard--I felt like I didn't pass.  Is it me or do others of you feel that way after the test?



I know multiple people who have walked away (some in tears), sure they didn't pass but later found out that they did. Don't drive yourself crazy wondering, it's hard to determine because it is an overwhelming exam.

Good luck!


----------



## kamdajazzy1 (Jun 20, 2011)

Did you pass the exam? What made it so difficult? I am taking mine in Sept and am studying and very afraid already.


----------



## Allison1982 (Jun 20, 2011)

*cpc exam*

i felt the same way when i took mine in may but the time ran out on me and i didnt pass it the first time so im taking it again in july so if you dont pass on the first time dont give up it is a very hard test.


----------

